
Currency Wars: Is a Weaker Currency Good or Bad? - tmlee
http://www.schwab.com/public/schwab/nn/articles/Currency-Wars-Is-a-Weaker-Currency-Good-or-Bad
======
michaelhoney
"Yes."

Non-facetiously, I think a weaker currency for country like mine (Australia)
is advantageous – which is probably a good thing given our currency has lost
~30% against the rest of the world in the last two years. Imported goods
costing more encourages you not to buy them: much as I love $LATEST_THING, I
don't _need_ it.

------
bko
A weak currency is good for corporations that focus on exporting and bad for
the rest of us, especially in America considering Americans import a lot of
their goods.

I never did understand the difference between currency manipulation and
monetary easing.

------
slecodri
Weak currency = it becomes cheaper for other countries to purchase from you.
It becomes more expensive for you to purchase from other countries.

Strong currency = you can buy cheaper from the rest of the world, but you're
more costly for the rest of the world.

A balanced economy is good.

The US have a negative current account balance --> the buy more than they sell
to the rest of the world. The US$ has to weaken to balance it. Germany is the
opposite, so German currency should become stronger because the current
account balance is extremely positive. But it can't because Germany shares a
currency with other countries. Oh, shit, Greece uses the same currency. Wtf,
this shit can't work. 2015: "Oops"

